
Apple in talks to acquire company behind Microsoft's Kinect - nreece
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-57593892-37/apple-in-talks-to-acquire-company-behind-microsofts-kinect/
======
pedalpete
Initially, I would think this would be a huge move, but as kabdib pointed out
a few days ago, much of the technology that actually makes Kinect so special
was developed by Microsoft research, so Apple likely wouldn't get access to
much of what we consider Kinect.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6043220](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6043220)

